# Aqueon Evolve Mods



## Ductapemaster (Aug 22, 2012)

I modded my Evolve 4 in a slightly different way than you are describing. I ripped off the holders for the aqueon filter pad from the filter compartment and used some of the leftover plastic to block the overflow notch where the water would normally enter the pump section. I also plugged the little hole in the bottom of the compartment with some hot glue.

I then drilled about 30 holes in the bottom of the filter compartment so water flows down through it and into the pump area. For my filter, I put in Purigen, filter floss, and a coarse sponge (in that order). I keep a bag of biomedia in the area under the holes.

The filter system works great the way its set up. However, since the top of the pump area doesn't get circulated like it does in the stock setup, I created some circulation by cutting a hole in the pump output hose near the waterline. This also helped reduce the pump flow, which was way too strong even at the pumps lowest setting.

I am considering putting in a vertical piece of plastic in between the bio media area and the pump so water would be forced up and then back down to the pump, eliminating all dead space. I need to get a different heater though, since my heater is too large and wouldn't fit into the resulting space.

I am also planning on building a little spray bar to replace the output nozzle and improve circulation. The bulkhead hole is 3/8", and I can get tubing that is the same outer diameter. Future projects...

I can post some pictures later if you would like.


----------



## CuriousAmerican (Nov 30, 2012)

Can you drill through the filter box bottom in an Evolve 4?

I was wondering if all the Evolves (2,4,8) had the same size filter , and the Evolve 8 had the extra space, but the Evolve 2 , and 4 might not.

Second question:

How hard is the acrylic on the Evolve 4? Does it scratch easy?

What is the volume in the display area of the Evolve 4.

The Evolve 8 is actually only 4.9 in the display area, and 1.4 is the sump. Those are model #s not gallon sizes.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 27, 2007)

CuriousAmerican said:


> Can you drill through the filter box bottom in an Evolve 4?
> 
> I was wondering if all the Evolves (2,4,8) had the same size filter , and the Evolve 8 had the extra space, but the Evolve 2 , and 4 might not.
> 
> ...


I don't know that my drill would fit into the top of the Evolve 4 to the point where I could drill into the back filter area.

Ductape, thanks for the feedback. Interesting different direction. Got to think about it more.


----------



## Ductapemaster (Aug 22, 2012)

CuriousAmerican said:


> Can you drill through the filter box bottom in an Evolve 4?


Yes you can. The filter box only takes up about 2/3 of the space in the back. There's plenty of room underneath for other filter materials.



CuriousAmerican said:


> How hard is the acrylic on the Evolve 4? Does it scratch easy?


I have a couple of scratches on mine, but they aren't really noticeable. I'm often rooting around the tank with metal tongs and scissors and I have to say it's held up pretty well to my abuse.



CuriousAmerican said:


> The Evolve 8 is actually only 4.9 in the display area, and 1.4 is the sump. Those are model #s not gallon sizes.


Unfortunately I measured this at one point and I can't remember what the number was. I think it was slightly under 4 gallons, maybe 3.5 or so.



AndyS said:


> I don't know that my drill would fit into the top of the Evolve 4 to the point where I could drill into the back filter area.
> 
> Ductape, thanks for the feedback. Interesting different direction. Got to think about it more.


No problem! It was a little tough getting the drill in there. I had to pull the bit almost all the way out of the chuck and use light pressure. The plastic is pretty soft (ABS), so it wasn't too bad.

I'm very happy with the way my setup works. Seems to filter really effectively, and I had a dwarf puffer and a couple shrimp in the tank for over 6 months with no issues. The filter media seems to last a decent amount of time too. I'd love to hear what you end up doing! Who knows, I might end up with another one of these tanks sometime in the future....


----------



## Jrmcquill (Aug 7, 2013)

Resurrecting thread to hear some updates! Have 2 evolve 2s and plan on modding filter area. Love to hear other thoughts!


----------



## AndyS (Dec 27, 2007)

I finally got around to setting mine up just last week. Did it the way I think I described. Acrylic in place of the stock insert, with a notch cut out about 1/3 of the width of the bottom of it. Water comes in the stock overflow, down through fiberfill (Wal-Mart stuff), under the divider, up through a bag of Eheim Substrat Pro (used this because I have it for my Eheim Aquastyle, and could mix in some Substrat from that tank to seed this one), and over into the pump area.

I don't think I fully understood Ductape's solution at first, as I didn't realize that it was open underneath the filter area of the overflow. Makes more sense now. Might even switch to that later, but the way I did it is a temporary mod that has no actual physical changes to the stock base tank. It also forces the water through the media a little more directly. The only problem I see with his method is that the bio media isn't in a forced path, water just flows over it. Probably doesn't matter, though.

See this thread for some drawings of the options.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

The number one mod I recommend is a new light. The one that comes with the tank is really not enough, even for the 4 size.


----------



## littleyellow (Jun 7, 2013)

I cut a piece of fiberglass window screening and clipped it to the filter side of the overflow...... After all my RCS ended up playing with the pump, lol.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 27, 2007)

VJM said:


> The number one mod I recommend is a new light. The one that comes with the tank is really not enough, even for the 4 size.


What do you recommend for the 4? I'm going to run mine for a bit to see how things go, but I'm open to a decent upgrade that allows me to grow most medium light plants.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

My solution is to get rid of the tank, for a bunch of reasons that may not apply to you. It sort of depends on whether you want to just replace the light, in which case I think a Fugeray would be dandy, or add on a light. I might try two Deep Blue LED clip ons, if that were the case. Not sure if that would be enough light though.


----------



## Jrmcquill (Aug 7, 2013)

Got some staurogyne and dhg growing okay w stock light. Bettas a little upset theres nothing to hide in. Just trimmed and replanted in one. Diy co2 and flourish liquid and tabs.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 27, 2007)

I planted some cryptocornyne wendtii, ludwigia repens, and marsilea minuta. I'll see how it goes for a bit.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm happy with my Aquacon evolve 8.. All I did was stuff a sponge into the overflow and switched the light 



DBP Member 003


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm using a clip on desk light with a 13w cfl. Plants are growing well with it. Did not hook the light to the tank itself, but to something I had sitting behind it.


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

I really am not impressed with my Evolve 8. Bought it before I knew much (thought it was sleek/sexy and a decent price).

The light sucks
The filtration setup sucks
The pump can rattle if not positioned correctly
The tank scratches easily
Lots of wasted space in the useless sump

I use a 15w cfl spiral for light now
I modded the spray nozzle and have attached a custom spray bar

Things are better like this but I can't wait to replace it with something of better design and higher quality. Like the Eheim aquastyles.


----------



## Jrmcquill (Aug 7, 2013)

My 2 Evolve2s. Just trimmed and replanted.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 27, 2007)

wrm130 said:


> Like the Eheim aquastyles.


I have one of those already. The Evolve was a clearance purchase for $35 that I just wanted to play around with.


----------



## spottedcatfish (Jun 5, 2013)

I finally have mine up and running with a good handful of anacharis and a honey gourami and on the whole, I'm happy with it for the price I paid. It will look good on my desk at the office.

I replaced the filter insert with a custom plastic piece, and intend to upgrade the light (leaning toward a Fugeray). Like others, I found the filter pump could easily get very noisy, so I stuck a cut piece of filter sponge (maybe 1/2" thick?) into the bottom of the overflow and cut a little bit off the pump tube. I also removed the useless suction cup feet. The pump is now gently wedged into the sponge, which keeps it where I put it - comfortably away from the sides of the sump, its own cord, the heater, etc. etc. Haven't heard a peep out of it since.

Wrm, how did you do your spray bar?


----------



## Jrmcquill (Aug 7, 2013)

Interested in spray bar, too!


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

For the spray/bar I used 3/8" (?) rigid airline tubing and capped off one end with a piece of plastic from....I forget

I removed the Stock Evolve output nozzle (just pops off) then used a 3/4" piece of flexible tubing to connect the spraybar to the outlet.

Oh, dont forget to drill holes in the spraybar

Here's a picture


----------

